# Another sample from a recent shopping trip



## coontail (Feb 6, 2009)

swobee, ive been trying to find some mead. would that camelot be with the wine at food lion?


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Not sure what food lion is, I assume a retail outlet? This was found in a retail liquor store in the Denver area while at the airport recently. Our local libation stores don't sell much in the way of meads, but sometimes we can find Chaucer's Mead or Pirtle, but none of the "really goooooooood ones" like - Redstone, Oliver, etc. You may just have to do some research to see what is availble locally from meaderies in your area. 

In Kansas, for example we can't order it shipped in. It has to go to a retail liquor store directly to be picked up there. No local liquor store owners owe me any favors, so this option isn't going to happen. The best I can do is convince them to order in a specific brand, assuming their wholesaler even carries the brand. 

Kansas has some really silly liquor laws. For example, a cousin works at a liquor store and tiny convenience store combination located within the same building. A wall separates the two stores and no door is permitted between the two establishments. A seperate entrance is required for the liquor store and no other products can be sold in that part of the building. Likewise, no liquor can be sold in the convenience store part! They literally have to go out one door and into the other to sell you a bottle of hooch, then go out of the liquor store part & into the other store to sell you some mixer to go with it!!!!!!!:doh: You also have to write two checks or two swipes of the debit card, one at each part of the establishment. Talk about strange laws!


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Swobee*

Well, isn't that so the rest of the town can watch and see WHO goes in the liquor store?  Nothing like those small towns!


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Tom, you may be on to something. I think some of our liquor laws were penned by people with absolutely nothing else to do. Carry A Nation was one of our early famous Kansas women and her spirit lives on! 

You could not buy liquor by the drink back then, except in the event of private clubs only. Beer still cannot be purchased on sundays or during any time the voting polls are open. During the mid-late '70's, our state attorney general would plant KBI agents on commercial air craft to catch those who sold liquor over Kansas' air space. He made Kansas famous like nobody else in those days. It was finally decided in court that Ks. didn't own the air space afterall and if United or PanAm wanted to sell a mixed drink over the high plains of Ks., it was just fine. 

He also conducted a number of raids at late night adult movie shows. Porn was another vice he didn't care much for apparently.


----------

